# Oden celebration marks new era for state fisheries



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE, 10 OCT 02
CONTACT: Brad Wurfel, 517-335-3014

Oden celebration marks new era for state fisheries

Michigan Department of Natural Resources officials today gathered with state, local and Michigan State University leaders to commemorate the new, $12 million Oden State Fish Hatchery and the Oden Michigan Fisheries Interpretive Center.

The hatchery, located near the original Oden state hatchery just north of Petoskey, produces trout and salmon used for stocking waters throughout the state. It employs the latest in bioengineering production technology, and ranks among the most advanced fish production facilities in the nation.

"More than two million people fish in Michigan each year, contributing billions to our state economy," said DNR Director K.L. Cool. "This new facility substantially expands our production ability, and it allows us to more closely monitor and control the quality of the fish we produce."

Governor John Engler worked with key members of the Michigan Legislature, securing $23 million since 1997 to renovate Michigan's six state fish hatcheries. Senators Harry Gast and George McManus, and former state Rep. Bill Bobier were among those honored at today's ceremony for their support of the allocation.

Oden State Fish Hatchery was completely rebuilt on a new location near the site of the original hatchery. This $12 million, recently-opened facility is capable of rearing up to 1 million brown and rainbow trout annually.

The site of the original Oden Hatchery along US 131 has been converted to become the Oden Michigan Fisheries Interpretive Center. Michigan State University, working with a $3 million grant from the Michigan Fishery Trust, is establishing interpretive centers at all state hatcheries. The Oden exhibit features a reproduction of the original Wolverine train car used by state fisheries staff to transport and deliver fish throughout Michigan. Participants at today's ceremony were invited to tour the new facility and the interpretive center. "This is an historic day for Michigan anglers and the DNR," Cool said. "This facility will meet the needs of many future generations of anglers. Michigan's fishery is now truly world class."


----------

